# Νοσοκομεία για ανασφάλιστους



## AoratiMelani (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.iatronet.gr/newsarticle.asp?art_id=19234



> Το 'Σισμανόγλειο', και τα διοικητικά συνδεδεμένα νοσοκομεία ‘Αμ. Φλέμιγκ’ και ‘Παπαδημητρίου’ συντάχθηκαν στην εξυπηρέτηση ανασφάλιστων ασθενών που χρειάζονται νοσηλεία μέσω του Ιατρείου Κοινωνικής Αποστολής του ΙΣΑ και της Αρχιεπισκοπής, σύμφωνα με επιστολή της διοικήτριας των νοσοκομείων κ. Όλγας Οικονόμου.
> 
> Ήδη στη διάθεση των ανασφαλίστων έχουν ταχθεί το νοσοκομείο ‘Ελπίς’ και η Μονάδα Θεραπείας Πόνου του νοσοκομείου ‘Πατησίων’.
> 
> ...


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό μου φάνηκε γραμματικό λάθος:


> για τους ανασφάλιστους πολίτες που καθημερινά αυξάνουν ολοένα και περισσότερο



Αυξάνουν ή αυξάνονται;


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυξάνουν ή αυξάνονται;



Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...υξάνονται-οι-ανασφάλιστοι&p=160549#post160549


----------

